# achat imminent du air!!!!



## wassouf (19 Avril 2010)

j'ai une derniere question afin de finalise mon achat! j'etais au depart parti pour un pro 13 mais j'en voit pas l'utilité car j'ai pas besoin de conectique!
sa fait 4 ans que j'ai un asus 12 pouce et j'ai du utiliser 1 fois le port ethernet, 5 fois le dvd... donc sa sert a rien et en plus la MAJ des pro m'a laissé tres decu sur les 13 pouces. encore une raison de prendre un air!!!

je compte prendre le modele 2.13 avec ssd 128go

mon utilisation sera internet a 80 % ( site web , chat via amsn...)
et surtout je compte sollicité le flach c'est a dire beaucoup de you tube et daylimotion car j'y insert des video et j'y suis tout le temps. 
je compte stocké sinon quelque film, photo...

que risque mon portable avec mon utilisation? je parle de chauffe , plantage, manque de ram!!! car je veux pas un ordi qui plante et chauffe , c'est pour cela que je prends le ssd!!!!! 

merci pour vos precieux conseil


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Un disque dur traditionnel ne dait pas 'planter' ni chauffer un ordinateur.
Pour ton utilisation , un MacBook Blanc sera amplement suffisant.


----------



## plaj (19 Avril 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> j'ai une derniere question afin de finalise mon achat! j'etais au depart parti pour un pro 13 mais j'en voit pas l'utilité car j'ai pas besoin de conectique!
> sa fait 4 ans que j'ai un asus 12 pouce et j'ai du utiliser 1 fois le port ethernet, 5 fois le dvd... donc sa sert a rien et en plus la MAJ des pro m'a laissé tres decu sur les 13 pouces. encore une raison de prendre un air!!!
> 
> je compte prendre le modele 2.13 avec ssd 128go
> ...




Bonjour, j'ai hésité également et je voulais prendre le dernier MBP en 13... puis après avoir réfléchi et obtenu des conseils je conserve mon mba SSD 128 qui est très réactif, j'avais auparavant un MBP 13 2,26 et le air est plus rapide pour l'accès aux fichiers et notamment le lancement des programmes. Par exemple Keynote rebondi une seule fois lors du lancement. 

Ce qui me faisait lorgner le nouveau MBP c'était son autonomie, mais le MBA tient à peu près 5 heures pour l'utilisation que tu vas en avoir. Quant au poids, 600 grammes de moins, c'est 600 grammes de moins...


----------



## wassouf (19 Avril 2010)

Ok merci pour les réponse. Mais suivant mon utilisation vous pensez que la ram suffira? Et il chauffera pas trop car jirais souvent lire des vidéos sur YouTube


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Oui , un MacBook Unibody suffira pour ton utilisation , tu le paieras moins cher en plus.


----------



## wassouf (19 Avril 2010)

Certes le mac unibody me suffirait mais le air me fascine par sa finesse et l'alu est un point non sans intérêt !!!


----------



## plaj (19 Avril 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Certes le mac unibody me suffirait mais le air me fascine par sa finesse et l'alu est un point non sans intérêt !!!



Tu as raison, ce n'est pas la même chose...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Prend le MBA il chauffera sur Youtube mais c'est normal ...
Acheter un MBA au lieu d'un MB blanc c'est un petit caprice et si tu peux te le permettre ben tant mieux  .


----------



## Defcon (19 Avril 2010)

Salut,

Un petit conseil, évite le MBA si tu passe la majorité de ton temps sur des sites de streaming comme Youtube. Le ventilo se mettra en marche très rapidement et la machine chauffera excessivement.

Certes c'est une machine solide qui n'en souffrira pas, mais le fait d'entendre le ventilo souffler pendant la majeure partie de ton utilisation te fera vite regretter ton choix.

Pour peu que tu bosses dans un milieu silencieux, ça en deviendra un supplice - je sais de quoi je parle, j'en suis victime et j'évite autant que possible de l'utiliser en streaming lorsque je bosse dans un endroit où le silence règne et que je ne suis pas seul.


A tout'


----------



## wassouf (19 Avril 2010)

Defcon a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Un petit conseil, évite le MBA si tu passe la majorité de ton temps sur des sites de streaming comme Youtube. Le ventilo se mettra en marche très rapidement et la machine chauffera excessivement.
> 
> ...


 
et si je prends le mac book pro 13 ( modele de base ) j'aurai aucun bruit de ventilo en video streamng???


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Avril 2010)

de manière générale Flach n'est pas optimisé sur Mac OS, donc quelque soit la machine la consommation de ressources en vidéos Flash est considérable.

A tout prendre le MBP 13' de base est plus puissant que le MBA.

Ce qui fait l'intérêt du MBA, c'est une finesse et un poids sans commune mesure, avec en plus le fait de ne pas avoir de superdrive - qui plante souvent - intégré.

2 GO de RAM suffisent largement avec Snow léopard.


----------



## wassouf (20 Avril 2010)

donc que je prenne le air ou le pro il chauffera avec flach de la meme facon car comme dit emmanuelle c'est mac os qui ne le gere pas! bon le choix est fait

sa sera le macbook .... puis jsé pas loool !!! non je rigole 

le macbook air ssd !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Avril 2010)

Il est largement assez puissant pour l'ensemble des taches que je lui assigne, il est léger solide doté d'une bonne autonomie... 
Tout ce que j'attends c'est de pouvoir lui greffer un SSD de 256 GO, l'espace de stockage est trop faible à mon goût.


----------



## plaj (20 Avril 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Il est largement assez puissant pour l'ensemble des taches que je lui assigne, il est léger solide doté d'une bonne autonomie...
> Tout ce que j'attends c'est de pouvoir lui greffer un SSD de 256 GO, l'espace de stockage est trop faible à mon goût.



Je suis d'accord avec Emmanuel...
Mon air SSD est plus performant que mon ancien mbp 13. Cela vient probablement du disque... Comme toi j'attends un 256...
Sinon pour le stockage de gros gros fichiers, je prends un disque externe....
Il faut savoir également que l'on peut virer de nombreux fichiers systèmes... Avec de nombreuses applis installés, et mes données (plus de 10 Go), et un bootcamp XP, de 10 Go, il me reste encore 80 Go de dispo...


----------



## wassouf (20 Avril 2010)

Ok donc pour mon utilisation le air est sufisant Emmanuel?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Avril 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Ok donc pour mon utilisation le air est sufisant Emmanuel?



Comme tous les macs, flash est loin d'être optimisé, dans ce cas au bout de 10 minutes cela rame... et la machine chauffe (on entend les ventilateurs), mais celà marche quand même... même le vieux MacBook blanc ce 2006 de mon épouse parvient à lire des videos en Flash donc le MBA qui a plus de RAM, une meilleure carte graphique y arrive également

C'est vraiment une machine exceptionnelle....


----------



## Defcon (21 Avril 2010)

Je suis possesseur d'un MBA mais je ne peux que te conseiller de ne pas te laissé abuser par les fanboys. Les MBP ne lancent pas leur ventilo avant un sacré moment sur les sites de streaming. Si le bruit n'est pas un soucis alors prend un MBA, si tu t'en fou et bien le MBA est vraiment une bonne machine et je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre dans le cadre d'une utilisation basique.

Pour te faire une idée, la meilleure solution consiste encore à te rendre dans le shop le plus proche de chez toi avec des machines en démo et de faire le test. 

A tout'


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Avril 2010)

la version de mon MBP est celle de 2008, avec un processeur à 2,4 Ghz et une carte graphique... et même là lors du visionange de vidéos sur Itunes cela souffle beaucoup. Le seul qui ne souffre pas trop c'est l'Imac, mais il y a plus d'espace, et la carte graphique bien que n"ayant que 256 GO de ram est une vrai carte...

A tout prendre le MBA n'est guère plus bruyant que mon MBP... je ne suis pas un fan boy, mais il est vrai que es aspects pratiques du MBP sont pour moi des éléments importants au quotidien  et si le MBA n'a pas changé ma vie... il me facilite les trajets chaque jour.


----------



## wassouf (21 Avril 2010)

qu'en est il des pb de charnieres du macbook air? beaucoup de gens se sont plein de charniere qui lachent! est ce resolu ou le pb persiste davantage?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Avril 2010)

- il semble que sur les dernières génération il y ait moins de problèmes de charnières, et surtout ce problème est connu et pris en charge par Apple...


----------



## Defcon (21 Avril 2010)

Hello,  je ne peux que conseiller de lire le test paru sur MacGe du MBP il y a quelques heures. Autant comparer le MBA aux produits qui viennent de sortir   Je ne tiens vraiment pas à te dissuader d'acheter un MBA, je n'y ai aucun intérêt de toute façon, juste à relever le fait que ton utilisation de la machine n'est pas réellement en adéquation avec ce pour quoi elle a été conçue : mail, surf, bureautique.  Quoi qu'il en soit, bon achat, le principal étant encore de se faire plaisir


----------



## wassouf (21 Avril 2010)

ok ok je vais voi ce test! sinon le macbook pro ( nouveaux) n'a aucun pb avec la lecture flash sur you tube? il y a que le air qui souffre du flasch?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Je t'en prie , fais un effort d'écriture .
Maintenant , le flash est mal optimisé pour Mac et la ventilation des portables n'est pas top chez Apple (Ca chauffe) , donc tu n'entendras pas avec les MBP i5 mais avec le MacBook Air oui.
Maintenant , ce ne sont plus les mêmes machines...


----------



## madaniso (21 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum, car j'envisage d'acheter un MBA. Je suis assez surpris des réactions lus et je me demande si il n'y a pas un peu d'exagération.

Je m'explique rapidement, je suis en première année de bts communication, et j'étudie donc la pub= photoshop/mac. Dans ma classe, la majorité des gens ont un mac, parce que dans la pub c'est comme ça. 

Moi j'ai un netbook/pc, 1,6 Ghz, 2 Go de ram, oh comme le MBA. Je me sens donc en état de comparer. Avec mon ordi de poche, je fais tourner toute la suite Adobe cs4 sans soucis, me balade sur youtube, et partout sur le net. Mon Pc est silencieux en général.

10" c'est pas génial pour faire de l'infographie, alors je me lance et je me vois plus ou moins contraint d'acheter un mac, pourquoi? Parce que a force d'en voir régulièrement, j'ai l'impression que tous les autres design sont moches (Sauf le hp voodoo envy 133 pour les connaisseurs un concurrent du MBA), et je veux pas de MB ou MB pro parce que tous les autres en ont un. Comme le MBA est magnifique et qu'il a la même config que mon pc, je me dit qu'il répondra à mes besoins. Quelqu'un fait tourner illustrator ou photoshop sur son MBA ?

Dsl pour tout ce blabla, mais j'aurai fait pas présentation en même temps


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Ton netbook , c'est de l'ATOM qu'il y a dedans , une bouse par intel .
Dans le MacBook Air , c'est du Core2Duo : Ne comparons pas l'incomparable.

Oui , ca tournera , avec un SSD car le 4200TPM , c'est vraiment pas rapide.


----------



## wassouf (21 Avril 2010)

Bon je pence m'arrêter sur le air ! Je passerai commande demain chez un revendeur Apple


----------



## madaniso (22 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ton netbook , c'est de l'ATOM qu'il y a dedans , une bouse par intel .
> Dans le MacBook Air , c'est du Core2Duo : Ne comparons pas l'incomparable.
> 
> Oui , ca tournera , avec un SSD car le 4200TPM , c'est vraiment pas rapide.



Je suis content de t'entendre dire que mon netbook est une bouse, si ça me rassure sur le fait que le MBA fasse tourner la master collection. Parcontre je crains que ton argument soit fondé uniquement sur la rivalité mac/pc.

Et sinon il chauffe ou pas ce MBA ? parce qu'avec un MBA neuf, je m'achète au moins 4 bouses alors je voudrais pas juste payer le prix d'une bouse design tu comprends.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Ce n'est pas la rivalité , j'ai eu des netbook (Dell mini 9 + Asus EEE Pc 1000H) et je sais de quoi je parle : Obligé d'overclocker l'atom à 1.9Ghz pour obtenir un résultat correct.
Alors moi aussi je peux dire que la CS3 tourne sur mon vieux G4 , mais je ne dis pas dans quelles conditions...
De plus , je dis que l'Atom est une bouse , en aucun cas j'ai parlé de ton ordinateur en général.

Pour la chauffe , ca depend de ce que tu appelles chaud : Les derniers modèles chauffent moins que les premiers.
La ventilation sera meilleure sur un MacBook/Pro .

De plus , dis toi bien que le modèle avec Disque Dur sera assez lent (4200TPM).


----------



## madaniso (22 Avril 2010)

Ba cet ATOM est conçu pour les netbooks, il a fallu limité les coûts. Perso, je suis satisfait des capacités de mon ordi, ce qui me pose problème maintenant que je commence a bosser sur des réalisations sérieuses, c'est la taille de l'écran.

Et pour moi le MBA est le plus beau. Je ne contais pas acheter un neuf vu mes moyens , ça peut paraitre idiot, mais j'ai trouvé une bonne ocazz, de janvier 2009 qui à peu servi. Il faut que je me renseigne sur ce DD parce que j'ai regardé sur youtube, c'est vrai que le SSD est plus rapide.


----------



## shenrone (23 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la rivalité , j'ai eu des netbook (Dell mini 9 + Asus EEE Pc 1000H) et je sais de quoi je parle : Obligé d'overclocker l'atom à 1.9Ghz pour obtenir un résultat correct.
> Alors moi aussi je peux dire que la CS3 tourne sur mon vieux G4 , mais je ne dis pas dans quelles conditions...
> De plus , je dis que l'Atom est une bouse , en aucun cas j'ai parlé de ton ordinateur en général.
> 
> ...



Entièrement d'accord l'Atom est une m...e, un très mauvais processeur.
J'utilise depuis 1 an un Eee PC S 101, équipé de base d'un disque SSD.
J'ai installer divers OS dessus, le premier était le Windows XP d'origine qui tournait plutôt bien (démarrage rapide, mais il ramai sur le web), j'ai ensuite mis la RC de windows 7 (qui me semblait prometteuse bien que vite poussive), j'ai ensuite essayé Ubuntu (qui n'a pas fait long feu puisqu'il reconnaissait la carte wi fi une fois sur deux), j'ai remis 7 final  (il ramait plus que la RC et chaque démarrage nécessitait d'attendre au moins 5 min pour que tout se charge) et je suis aujourd'hui sur jolicloud (qui est celui qui tourne le mieux sur le net mais qui souffre de gros bug tout de même.

Donc comme l'a dit SJ les netbook sont des PC qui ne sont capable de pas grand chose et je suis on ne peu plus d'accord.


----------



## madaniso (24 Avril 2010)

C'est bizarre ce que tu dis, quand j'ai mis Seven sur le mien, le seul moment ou j'ai vraiment sentit une différente c'est en installant la master collection. Mais bon, ensuite j'ai fais le ménage, car W7 est bourré de conneries qui serve a rien au démarrage. Vide, il était en service en 30 secondes, maintenant je le suis aux alentours de 50. Pour info, j'ai un medion akoya, clone du MSI wind. 

Pour revenir au MBA , j'ai regardé des vidéos sur youtube, avec ou sans SSD. Il y a une grosse différence, et je dirai même que sans SSD c'est très lent, donc je vais attendre un peu pour voir mon achat, et si j'achete un MBA, c'est avec SSD.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Tu ne peux pas faire une compromis en achetant un MacBook unibody avec SSD ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Il n'est pas aussi portable en même temps.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Mais plus autonome , moins cher , plus puissant et on peut ajouter de la ram et changer le disque dur .


----------



## madaniso (24 Avril 2010)

Je veux une ordinateur original, et c'est le plus beau. ça peut paraître bête comme réflexion mais tous les gens qui l'ont acheter, l'on fait pour ce motif.

Puis si j'attends un peu, peut être qu'ils vont l'améliorer.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

La seule amélioration portera sur la cadence du processeur et la carte graphique , qui passera en 320M , et la ram qui passera à 4Go.
Maintenant , le fait d'être original est un peu bête , du moment que l'ordinateur te plait.
Cependant , je suis de ton avis concernant le design .


----------



## shenrone (24 Avril 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Je veux une ordinateur original, et c'est le plus beau. ça peut paraître bête comme réflexion mais tous les gens qui l'ont acheter, l'on fait pour ce motif.
> 
> Puis si j'attends un peu, peut être qu'ils vont l'améliorer.



Putain c'est horrible mais je ressent la même chose:rose:

J'aimerais être sur qu'il sera mis a jour


----------



## madaniso (24 Avril 2010)

Tkt pas, Apple a basé sa communication sur le désir d'avoir un objet, unique que tout le monde a  Pour ensuite le montrer à ceux qui ne l'ont pas. Et au final passer pour un imbécile devant les anti apple.

Compliqué ma phrase tout ça pour dire que Apple est très doué dans sa communication, propose des bons produits. Mais les vends trop cher à mon goût.

Etienne000 je croyais que le MBA n'avait pas de carte graphique mais un chipset ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Oui , changement de chipset graphique .


----------



## madaniso (25 Avril 2010)

A ok, il me semblait. ^^

Cette après midi, j'étais à la recherche de bons plans ( il faut, il faut). Et je suis aller faire un tour sur Ebay, Us, même prix quand France. Puis Ebay Chine et la, je vois des macbook air pour 15 000 Yen soit ( j'ai vérifié sur plusieurs sites), soit 130 euros. 

Outre le fait qu'il y a des produits de contre façon, ça me semble une bonne affaire. Mais justement c'est même une trop bonne affaire. Quelqu'un achète en chine ? 

(J'ai vu des vrais apparemment avec clavier Qwerty ce qui n'est pas génant). Svp dites moi que je me suis trompé ! lol


----------



## wassouf (26 Avril 2010)

Bon je me suis rendu a la FNAC et j'ai pu voir le air et surtout le bidouiller ! Et la je suis très déçu !!!!  Le track pas est pas aussi agréable que sur le pro, les charnières ont l'air très fragile, l'écran semble plus jaune moins éclatant ! Et il chauffe pas mal ( j'ai vu de mes propres yeux) , donc sa sera le pro . C'est décider! Il n'y a pas mieux que d'essayer les deux versions pour se faire sont propre avis


----------



## shenrone (26 Avril 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Bon je me suis rendu a la FNAC et j'ai pu voir le air et surtout le bidouiller ! Et la je suis très déçu !!!!  Le track pas est pas aussi agréable que sur le pro, les charnières ont l'air très fragile, l'écran semble plus jaune moins éclatant ! Et il chauffe pas mal ( j'ai vu de mes propres yeux) , donc sa sera le pro . C'est décider! Il n'y a pas mieux que d'essayer les deux versions pour se faire sont propre avis




Je veux pas te remettre dans le doute, mais comparer un ordi sortie il y a deux semaines  a un qui a bientôt un an explique certaine choses, entre autre l'écran allumer au moins 10 heures par jour (essaye dans 12 mois de retourner voir le MBP).
Aprés je dis ça mais il me semble aussi que le Air n'est pas le mac recommander pour une utilisation quotidienne aussi intense...:mouais:


----------



## killers460 (26 Avril 2010)

Je prendrais aussi un MacBook blanc est plus puissant et moins cher que le MBA et le MB blanc à le nouveau trackpad alors que le MBA non


----------



## plaj (26 Avril 2010)

Je comprends pas toutes ces critiques sur le mba. J'en ai un après avoir eu un mbp et je peux vous dire qu'il est plus véloce avec le SSD que mon ancien mbp. 

Je travaille toute la journée avec, je ne rencontre aucune difficulté avec le trackpad et mon écran n'a rien de jaune... D'ailleurs certains post disent même que l'écran est de meilleure qualité que celui du mbp 13....

Le mba n'est pas un ordi que n'est que beau et non performant, ou alors vous n'avez jamais essayé....
:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## David_b (26 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Aprés je dis ça mais il me semble aussi que le Air n'est pas le mac recommander pour une utilisation quotidienne aussi intense...:mouais:


Ha bon ? Faudra que je lui en parle, alors... 
Ca lui fera plaisir, ça lui fera des vacances


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Avril 2010)

parce que pour une utilisation axée sur le travail, je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut reprocher au MBA, je travaille 12 heures par jour sur écran dont plus de 6 heures sur le MBA, s'il est vrai que pour certaines parties de mon job (les BDD, excel, et les graphismes) c'est le MBP qui prend le relai. Pour le reste le MBA est parfait (il le serait aussi pour les BDD et Excel, mis l'espace limité du SSD m'a dissuadé de lui installer une licence windows). Pour ce qui est du graphisme, c'est l'écran brillant qui ne me conviens pas, mais c'est très personnel... je ne sais pas bien travailler avec un écran externe.


----------



## Maya7 (22 Juin 2010)

Excusez moi , mais suis je le seul a trouver absolument rédhibitoire le fait de mettre plus de 1500 euro dans un appareil qui va souffler comme un malade parcequ'il ne digère mal le flash aussi beau soit t'il ?

Que Le Air ne fasse pas tourner final cut ok , mais qu'il monte a 80° parceque on regarde une vidéos sur youtube ....

Récemment mon revendeur apple m'a dit que si je voulais enfin avoir une machine silencieuse je devais acheter un MBP I5 a 1900 euro .... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Un 13" est très silencieux aussi , et il suffit aux besoins dont tu as besoin (J'ai regardé ton sujet mais je ne savais pas comment répondre , car tu ne parles pas du MacBook Pro 13").
Au mieux , le MacBook Air aura une mise à jour qui le rapprochera d'un Pro 13" , niveau GPU et d'un ancien MacBook Blanc au niveau processeur (2.26Ghz) , donc , fais ton choix .
Sache que le SSD accélère bien les chose et que le Air à 1699 est très réactif.
Je n'en dirais pas autant sur celui à 1399 , il n'est pas agréable à utiliser (Moins qu'un MacBook Pro de 2006 en Core2Duo par exemple ).


----------



## cycloper (6 Juillet 2010)

Moi je vien d'acheter les 2 , le dernier macbook pro 13" et un macbook air 1ere version d'occaz pour les déplacement (680 euros avec souri + pas mal d'access ) .
Maintenant il est vrai que quand je suis en déplacement il me faut juste accés à mes mail , internet et éventuellement visualisation de film , bref le mac book air 1ere génération est tout indiqué.
 Pour la maison , un macbook pro + un ecran 22 " pour un usage burautique mais qui reste mobile ( si je veu allé dans le sallon avec mon pc c bon ) . Avec un petit LFD2 de time en time qui ne prend pas bcp de ressource ^^
Si tu veu un retour d'expérience des 2 betes , tu as juste a demandé ^^
+


----------



## Gaby206 (7 Juillet 2010)

Et bien moi je veux bien. J'hésite enter les deux modèles que tu as acheté car je ne fais que de la bureautique, du surfe sur le net et qqs films de temps en temps.


----------



## cycloper (8 Juillet 2010)

Ok bah par rapport a ton utilisation le MBA est suffisant , par contre tu comptes regardé des films dans des lieu public ou dans un bureau ? Le MBA est très bruyant ....


----------



## David_b (9 Juillet 2010)

cycloper a dit:


> Le MBA est très bruyant ....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Il est bruyant , lorsque tu le sollicites , comme tout ordinateur .
Après , c'est vrai qu'il se fait remarqué par rapport aux MacBook Pro (Version 2.13Ghz dans mon APR).


----------



## cycloper (9 Juillet 2010)

Pour avoir les 2 , le MBA en lecture vidéo chauffe et souffle bcp plus que le MBP . Après si tu es dans un endroit bruyant , pas de problème tu ne dérangeras personne  . Par contre dans une salle d' attente , l avion de nuit etc... Cela peux vite devenir gênant !


----------



## killers460 (9 Juillet 2010)

cycloper a dit:


> Si tu arrives  à entendre un ordinateur dans un avion je peux te dire que t'es vraiment fort


----------



## cycloper (10 Juillet 2010)

Il est sur que si tu prends l'avion de 3 personnes pour faire le tour du mont blanc , cela risque d'être bruyant ... 
Personne le trouve trop bruyant le MBA ? Apres j' ai peut etre un probleme avec le mien , qui est plus bruyant que la normal .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Juillet 2010)

c'est un machine qui reste très silencieuse, le contraste avec le bruit lorsqu'elle est très sollicitée n'en est que plus remarquable, c'est peut être pour cela que tu la trouves bruyante ?


----------



## cycloper (10 Juillet 2010)

Hum peut etre , je pense que l'on a pas tous les même exigence et que je suis peut etre un peu psycho rigide  . Je pense que la personne concerné devrait se faire sont propre avis . De plus j'ai la première version de MBA , la derniere version est peut etre moin bruyante .


----------



## David_b (11 Juillet 2010)

cycloper a dit:


> Hum peut etre , je pense que l'on a pas tous les même exigence et que je suis peut etre un peu psycho rigide  .


Ca, tu es le seul à le savoir  
Par contre, je sais que j'ai acheté le MBA (SSD) pour son silence, pcq je suis allergique au bruit.

Il n'est bruyant que sur des sites en Flash. Ca tombe bien, je fréquente peu de tels sites ou alors leurs contenus en flash est bloqué


----------



## cocoye (12 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir messieurs voila je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum car je souhaiterais débuter chez mac et avant de faire un achat important je souhaiterai avoir l'avis de plusieurs connaisseur en la matière: je suis actuellement en bts maintenance véhicule particulier et je souhaiterai travailler mon dossier qui est relativement conçu sur du marketing et pour cela je voudrai faire acquisition d'un mac book air mais je n'est jamais eu l'occasion de travaiiler sur du mac. EST ce simple a débuter et peut il me satisfaire sur mon travail désirer sachant que d'habitude je traite mon travail sur du microsoft office 2007.


----------



## cycloper (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour cocoye,
Pas de problème pour ce type d'utilisation , microsoft office 2007 devrait tourné nickel ! Pour ce qui est de la prise en main , une nouvelle logique simple et imparable  et puis au pire tu réinstall windob avec bootcamp  ( logiciel qui permet d'avoir 2 OS sur un MAC )


----------



## cocoye (12 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir cycloper;
tout d'abord merci de me répondre le passage d'un pc a un mac n'est pas trop difficile? car beaucoup de personne me le déconseille. je suis pour ma part intéresser par ce mba pour son disygn est surtout sa commodité au transport ensuite j'en aurais surtout besoin pour faire du tableur du traitement de texte ainsi que du net.

en ce qui concerne les pc je suis assez a l'aise niveau logistique mais mac je ne connais pas vraiment les gens le compare a linux...est il comparable??


----------



## cycloper (12 Juillet 2010)

Impossible de te répondre car je ne connai pas Linux ,
Pour la prise en main , perso j'ai mis quelque heure à comprendre le principe de base , apres tu retrouveras tes petits aux furs et a mesures de l'utilisation ^^.
Apple a en ligne des tutos pour la prise en main d'un mac qui sont pas mal fait


----------



## cocoye (12 Juillet 2010)

ok merci oui j'ai vu ces petits tutos qui sont assez bien fait pour des personnes comme moi qui souhaitent débuter sur mac, le seul soucis qui me retient de faire cette acquisition est de savoir si je ne serais pas pénaliser pour la lecture de certain fichier comme par exemple le pdf??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

Une distrib linux est différente de Mac Os x.
Pour tes besoins , un MBA te suffira.
Maintenant , Office 2008 est une bouse sous Mac Os x , préfère iWork.


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2010)

Le MBA c'est une sorte de Kin Apple, ou je me trompe ???  
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/07/09/kin-certainement-le-plus-gros-fiasco-de-l-histoire-de-microsoft
Mieux vaudrait un truc genre macbook du refurb ou neuf pour le budget, le MBA me rappelle certains fiascos Cube, Spartacus* etc, beaux dehors mais creux dedans et sans prise sur l'extérieur.
*Les puristes me diront que ça n'a rien à voir, donc je réponds aisément à l'objection que je leur prête: le MBA, c'est joli, désirable, conçu pour une frange d'acheteurs compulsifs, voire des collectionneurs de cube, le côté légo-enfantin de notre communauté immarcessible


----------



## chafpa (12 Juillet 2010)

cocoye a dit:


> le passage d'un pc a un mac n'est pas trop difficile?


Non 


cocoye a dit:


> je suis pour ma part intéresser par ce mba pour son disygn est surtout sa commodité au transport ensuite j'en aurais surtout besoin pour faire du tableur du traitement de texte


Alors là, tableur et traitement de texte, ce sera Office version Mac car, après 8 mois de switch, seul Keynote (équivalent de Powerpoint) tient la route et lui est largement (cela n'engage que moi  ).

Pour les 2 autres composants, Pages et Numbers sont encore à quelques années lumières de Word et d'Excel...... Je sais, je suis méchant d'écrire cela mais c'est mon constat


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Non
> 
> Alors là, tableur et traitement de texte, ce sera Office version Mac car, après 8 mois de switch, seul Keynote (équivalent de Powerpoint) tient la route et lui est largement (cela n'engage que moi  ).
> 
> Pour les 2 autres composants, Pages et Numbers sont encore à quelques années lumières de Word et d'Excel...... Je sais, je suis méchant d'écrire cela mais c'est mon constat



c est pas le mien
quand je lancais Office pour Mac j avais le temps de prendre le ptit dej une douche de lire le journal d aller faire un tour  et miracle avec un peu de bol l application etait ouverte ( j exagere un peu.....)
je ne l ouvre d ailleurs plus puisqu elle est partie a la poubelle
Neooffice fait l affaire correctement n ayant pas juge utile d acheter Iworks
ceci dit mon utilisation en est basique


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Juillet 2010)

Bah le traitement de texte ça se choisit aussi selon ses besoins.

Moi, par exemple, actuellement Open Office me suffit.


----------



## cocoye (13 Juillet 2010)

ok merci pour les renseignement donc si je comprend bien je vais pouvoir suffire a mes besoins et en se qui concerne l'ouverture des fichier du style word ou excel je suis obliger de télécharger microsoft office via bookcamp?? iwok est il payant? de ne pas avoir de imack n'est il pas un andicap pour pouvoir mettre a jour le mba??


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux ouvrir un fichier Office sur Open Office, Microsoft Office ou iWork, que ce soit PC ou Mac.

Mais pour Microsoft Office mieux vaux attendre, une nouvelle version arrive, la 2011 je crois. 

Quand à iWork c'est 79&#8364; en version 1 ordi et 99&#8364; en version 5 ordis (moins cher donc).

Open Office & Neo Office sont gratuits.

Quand au MBA, si tu as un lecteur optique externe, pas besoin d'iMac. Mais bon, ce n'est peut-être pas le modèle le plus intéressant de la gamme Apple.


----------



## alloja (13 Juillet 2010)

cocoye a dit:


> je suis obliger de télécharger microsoft office via bookcamp??



Il est important de préciser qu'il existe une version Mac baptisée Micosoft Office:mac : 

http://bit.ly/a7Xemb - Elle coûte 129,95 sur l'Apple Store français.

Donc bien plus cher que iWork (et OpenOffice puisque ce dernier est gratuit tout comme NeoOffice) !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le MBA c'est une sorte de Kin Apple, ou je me trompe ???
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...e-plus-gros-fiasco-de-l-histoire-de-microsoft
> Mieux vaudrait un truc genre macbook du refurb ou neuf pour le budget, le MBA me rappelle certains fiascos Cube, Spartacus* etc, beaux dehors mais creux dedans et sans prise sur l'extérieur.
> *Les puristes me diront que ça n'a rien à voir, donc je réponds aisément à l'objection que je leur prête: le MBA, c'est joli, désirable, conçu pour une frange d'acheteurs compulsifs, voire des collectionneurs de cube, le côté légo-enfantin de notre communauté immarcessible


 
Je comprends la comparaison avec le Cube, qui était au demeurant une excellente machine mais trop chère. Peut être qu'il s'agit d'un fiasco commercial, surtout à regarder les volumes de ventes du MAB par rapport aux autres machines, il n'en demeure pas moins que c'est un portable d'exception pour ceux qui ont un vrai besoin de mobilité sans pour autant renier un vrai confort de travail.

Oui, c'est une machine qui a des performances très en retrait par rapport au MacBook blanc pour un prix supérieur de 70 %, mais la question des performances n'est pas aussi fondamentale dans une utilisation professionnelle, il est rare que la carte graphique soit sollicité, encore plus rare de travailler sérieusement sur des RAW de 10 megas sur un écran 13' brillant.... il faut arrêter de comparer un MBP avec un MBA.

Sur la question du prix.... c'est comme des chaussures entre une paire à 75  et une paire à 300 , ce sont des mocassins,... mais le confort n'est pas le même.... à cela rien à dire de plus, je trouverai dommage que cette machine sorte du catalogue mais vu le peu d'empressement à son renouvellement je trouve que cette hypothèse n'est plus aussi farfelue


----------



## David_b (13 Juillet 2010)

cocoye a dit:


> mac je ne connais pas vraiment les gens le compare a linux...est il comparable??


Mac OS X est basé sur un système Unix, tu as donc accès à pas mal de choses que tu utilises déjà. genre, un shell 

Gimp ou OOo sont dispo nativement sous Mac OSX et pas mal d'autres. Beaucoup plus le sont via des portages via Macport. 

Il est comparable à Linux en cela qu'il est très stable, qu'il n'y a pas de virus et qu'il fait bien ce qu'on attend de lui 


Quant à savoir si Office 2008 c'est de "la merde" et qu'il vaut mieux acheter iWork, comme il a été dit un peu hâtivement plus haut... Il vaut mieux le tester par toi-même. Car, selon tes besoins, c'est iWork qui sera une merde sans nom. 

perso, j'aime bien les deux ;-)


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Juillet 2010)

Ou comment ne pas se mouiller ^^


----------



## nickos_fr (13 Juillet 2010)

office est tres bien mais un peul lourd et perso je ne me servait pas de la moitié des truc et surtout  un peu trop usine à gaz je l'avais pris lors de mon switch de peur de ne pouvoir ouvrir mes .doc sur le conseil du vendeur fn.. mais après quelques mois j'ai regretté et revendu pour iworks bien plus reactif simple et agréable à utiliser 
par contre l'achat du mba en machine d'appoint aucun regret! après avoir essayé plusieurs solution sur plusieurs années toshiba, vaio,hp, asus, lenovo,c'est enfin le modele et l'os qui me convient parfaitement


----------



## plaj (13 Juillet 2010)

nickos_fr a dit:


> office est tres bien mais un peul lourd et perso je ne me servait pas de la moitié des truc et surtout  un peu trop usine à gaz je l'avais pris lors de mon switch de peur de ne pouvoir ouvrir mes .doc sur le conseil du vendeur fn.. mais après quelques mois j'ai regretté et revendu pour iworks bien plus reactif simple et agréable à utiliser
> par contre l'achat du mba en machine d'appoint aucun regret! après avoir essayé plusieurs solution sur plusieurs années toshiba, vaio,hp, asus, lenovo,c'est enfin le modele et l'os qui me convient parfaitement




Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens critique OpenOffice.org qui est une suite que j'utilsie au quotidien sur Mac et pour faire des rapports jusqu'à 100 pages, avec fichiers images à l'intérieur et je n'ai jamais eu de problème...
En plus c'est hyper compatible avec les fichiers sous Windows????


----------



## chafpa (13 Juillet 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Quant à savoir si Office 2008 c'est de "la merde" et qu'il vaut mieux acheter iWork, comme il a été dit un peu hâtivement plus haut... Il vaut mieux le tester par toi-même. Car, selon tes besoins, c'est iWork qui sera une merde sans nom.
> 
> perso, j'aime bien les deux ;-)


Non, ce n'est pas "comment ne pas se mouiller"

On aime iWork ou Office et mêm les deux, pourquoi pas, mais donner son opinion ne veut pas dire "ne pas se mouiller"

Perso, j'adore Keynote mais préfére Word et Excell ..... donc je me mouille car je veux le meilleur des 2 suites bureautiques


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Mac OS X est basé sur un système Unix, tu as donc accès à pas mal de choses que tu utilises déjà. genre, un shell
> 
> Gimp ou OOo sont dispo nativement sous Mac OSX et pas mal d'autres. Beaucoup plus le sont via des portages via Macport.
> 
> ...



En même temps , on appelle un chat un chat .
Office 2008 , c'est de la merde par rapport à Office 2004 , personne ne peut le nier .
Pour preuve , 2004 tourne parfaitement sur un Ti 550Mhz alors que 2008 , il met 3 minutes à se lancer .
Idem sur un iMac CoreDuo .


----------



## nickos_fr (14 Juillet 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens critique OpenOffice.org qui est une suite que j'utilsie au quotidien sur Mac et pour faire des rapports jusqu'à 100 pages, avec fichiers images à l'intérieur et je n'ai jamais eu de problème...
> En plus c'est hyper compatible avec les fichiers sous Windows????



perso je parlais de office de microsoft pas de openoffice que je ne connais pas


----------



## cocoye (14 Juillet 2010)

j'ai vraiment envie d'opté pour un mac car je les trouve splendide en tout mais j espere ne pas être déçus en ce qui concerne la liberté que je pouvais avoir sous windows? je pense que je vais me lancé dans l'achat de cet appareil car je vois qu'il y a des personne qui si connaissent grave donc sa me rassure si un jour j'ai des souci technique


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Juillet 2010)

J'aimerais bien savoir ce que tu entends par liberté.


----------



## cycloper (14 Juillet 2010)

Hum peut etre la liberté d'avoir réguliérement des bugs + virus enfin bref le liberté de pensé d'avoir une daube... Ok j'arrete lol ^^
Blague a par , achete un MBA ou MBP tu ne seras pas decu  .A la limite je te conseille comme premier mac le MBP que le MBA .


----------



## David_b (15 Juillet 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> J'aimerais bien savoir ce que tu entends par liberté.



+1: de quelle(s) liberté(s) parles-tu ?


----------



## Maya7 (15 Juillet 2010)

Bah la liberté de pouvoir faire de la Vidéo sur commande ( VOD )  , le streaming ( pour le foot ou autres )  faire marcher des logiciels comme le Garmin Trainer center avec  toutes ses fonctions pas lien de Google earth sur OSX ( j'enrage :hein: ) , sites de poker pas ou peu optimisés .... jeux ....

Les restrictions existent , ça ne sert a rien de faire l'autruche et de dire que Osx va combler toutes les personnes qui travaillaient en Win et qui vont switcher .

Par contre rien que pour la stabilité du OS d'apple je ne ferais plus jamais marche arrière , c'est vrai que c'est de la balle 

Le Pack office microsoft marche tres bien sur mon MBA et MB 1ere génération par contre toujours eu des problèmes de lenteurs avec Open Office pour l'ouverture de certains fichiers ( ppbs ) .

Ciao .


----------



## cocoye (15 Juillet 2010)

non je voulais dire par la que avec windows l'on peut télécharger des logiciel et autre (enfin moi je suis vraiment calé en PC) et on me dit enfin j'espere que c que des "ont dit", que chez mac tout est payant meme ne seraisse qu'un banal logiciel... moi je n'y connais vraiment que dalle en mac...lol voila c tout mais j'ai envie de me lancer car je suis pas de ce qui baisse les bras mais plutôt un aventurier...et les mac me plaise beaucoup et j'ai toujours été déconseiller par ces gens là!!


----------



## nickos_fr (15 Juillet 2010)

http://www.macfreeware.fr/
http://mac-gratuit.fr/
http://www.appdonkey.com/


----------



## cocoye (15 Juillet 2010)

a ouais en fait les gens sont contre mac rien que par jalousie!!!! lol je savais pas quil y avais des sites comme ça tu vois grace a des gens qui s'y connaissent vraiement je vais surement faire parti des votre.......lol


----------



## cycloper (15 Juillet 2010)

Exactement , il y aura tjr des mecs qui vont te dire que système est propriétaire et que donc Le système est pourri etc... Alors que Mac est effectivement un autre OS mais qui fonctionne au top !


----------



## David_b (16 Juillet 2010)

Maya7 a dit:


> Bah la liberté de pouvoir faire de la Vidéo sur commande ( VOD )


 La liberté d'utiliser des formats volontairement cryptés pour ne pas marcher sur Mac ? Hum... Va te plaindre aux éditeurs... qui envoient chier une partie de leur clientèle.



Maya7 a dit:


> , le streaming ( pour le foot ou autres )  faire marcher des logiciels comme le Garmin Trainer center avec  toutes ses fonctions pas lien de Google earth sur OSX ( j'enrage :hein: ) , sites de poker pas ou peu optimisés .... jeux ....


Me suis jamais intéresse à tout ça, désolé.



Maya7 a dit:


> Les restrictions existent , *ça ne sert a rien de faire l'autruche et de dire que Osx va combler toutes les personnes qui travaillaient en Win et qui vont switcher *.


Qui a dit ça ?

Evidemment qu'il y a des limites et des problèmes : Mac n'est pas Windows. Sinon, quel intérêt de changer ? Avoir une autre couleur de fenêtre, des boutons à gauche et pas à droite, et une pomme en haut à gauche, à la place d'un gros logo en bas à gauche ? 

Mais pour l'instant, les reproches que tu fais, en réalité, il faut les adresser aux éditeurs des solutions dont tu parles, qui ne prennent pas en compte le Mac. Apple n'est pas responsable de cette paresse qui fait qu'on "oublie" de penser aux Mac. 

Cela dit, quand un vendeur me pisse dessus en prétendant que c'est de ma faute... j'ai tendance à lui dire d'aller se faire foutre.

A ce sujet, je connais un site de VOD compatible Mac : FilmoTV.



Maya7 a dit:


> Le Pack office microsoft marche tres bien sur mon MBA et MB 1ere génération par contre toujours eu des problèmes de lenteurs avec Open Office pour l'ouverture de certains fichiers ( ppbs )


OOo est lourd, mais ça s'est déjà bien amélioré. C'est encore plus lent sur le DD (non SSD) du MBA 1ère génération, c'est sûr  : j'en ai eu un


----------



## cocoye (16 Juillet 2010)

non mais sa y ai c'est décider je part sur un mac!!!!!! par contre je voulais un MBA mais serait-il pas plus préférable pour moi en temps que débutant de commencer sur un MB blanc ou un MBP??? j'attends les conseils des pro....


----------



## cycloper (16 Juillet 2010)

Pour avoir les 2 , le MBP 13 "


----------



## Maya7 (16 Juillet 2010)

Oui David , tu as raison , sus au éditeurs de logiciels paresseux , 
merci pour la VOD je vais allez voire ça .

Sinon cocoye , moi je ne suis pas un pro mais j'ai switché il y a presque 4 ans avec un macbook noir ( qui ronronne encore très bien celà dit ) et il m'a comblé pendant toutes ces années :

Je l'ai emmené dans tous mes déplacements  , humidité , soleil , froid , chocs multiples il n'a jamais bronché ( remplacement de disque dur pour une plus grande capacité et ajout de ram )  il y a encore 2 semaines de ça mon ordinateur principal ( je lui préfères le MBA )  , maintenant il me sert toujours mais pour des applis plus pépères 

J'avais des problèmes de plastiques qui s'enlevaient sur le clavier ( problème reconu par apple sur la première Gen ) , il m'a été changé et remis a NEUF gracieusement .

Bref pour entrer dans l'univers MAC le Macbook c'est  , mais si tu veux jouer ou si tu veux faire tourner des logiciels plus exigents au niveau graphique alors il faudra te tourner du coté du Pro .

Regardes aussi au niveau de l'occase car tu pourrais trouver des trucs intéressants .


----------



## cocoye (16 Juillet 2010)

ok merci pour les conseils c'est sur que question disygn je trouve le MBA irréprochable mais le ssd coute assez cher alors que le MBP 13" pour un peut moins cher a des performences plus elevé mais aussi un ecran nouvelle generation led... pour bien aller il me faudrais le MBA SSD....de toute façon c'est pas non plus pour demain mais bon plus vite je l'aurais plus vite je serais a l'aise a travailler dessus!!


----------

